# Backpacking tent stove



## flyfisher20

Anyone using a Kifaru, Lite Outdoors, or other kind of titanium backpacking tent stove? If so, worth the money? Also what tent are you running it with? I'm intrigued to hear of anyone's experiences before my wife kills me for spending the money.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

In a word, 

YES.

For something to do the other weekend, I just spent two and a half days by myself, back in the woods, not far from payson lakes. I backpacked in from the maple del area, while also dragging a sled. Winter still being what it is. I think the average temps in the morning and evening were around 20, overnight lows somewhere between 10 and 15. Not too bad. 

Once i got that stove going, the inside temp of my tent ranged between 50-60 degrees. I'm using a luxe minipeak XL. It's a 3 man tent, that lux hiking gear advertises as a backcountry hunters tent. After using it this last weekend, I believe them. However, the tent, with its winter liner, the center pole, and the stove, is probably about 9 pounds total. You could probably cut that weight by using a specialized trekking pole for your center pole, and removing the winter liner. The stove, is a flat 4 pounds or so, no matter what you do.

If you go this route, and I have to admit its nice to be able to get out of the cold and cook your food indoors, I have to tell you, your probably going to be spending around 600 dollars on the setup, and you'll be spending half your day gathering firewood once you get to where ever your going.


----------



## gdog

I use a Lite Outdoors 18" stove with a Seek Outside Cimarron. It can be a game changer on some hunts/backpacking trips. Any specific info your looking for?


----------



## flyfisher20

gdog said:


> I use a Lite Outdoors 18" stove with a Seek Outside Cimarron. It can be a game changer on some hunts/backpacking trips. Any specific info your looking for?


Can you fit two people in your tent with the stove? I tend to be the person that over analyzes/reviews things before I spend the money. I've basically convinced myself I'm going to get a stove and new tent, just seeking others experiences to help decide which ones. Once I decide I'll try and clear it with the wife&#128521;


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I totally get it on over analyzing things. I do it all the time.

I've been using this tent:
https://luxe-hiking-gear.com/collec...g-tents/products/minipeak-xl-pyramid-hot-tent

Paired with this stove:
https://luxe-hiking-gear.com/collec...essories/products/folding-wood-stove-titanium

They are a game changer. The above tent is listed as 3 person tent, but the stove eats up a lot of room, as does firewood, and your gear. If you want to hot tent it with two people, you might want to be looking at a 4 or 5 person tent.

Look around youtube, you'll find hot tenting videos, that might give you an idea on types, brands, and sizes.


----------



## flyfisher20

The Luxe Octopeak Tipi with snow skirts looks enticing. Maybe add in one of their bathtub floors and I don't know that an inner mesh tent would ever be needed, even in the summer.


----------



## weaversamuel76

The new seek outside U turn stoves are very impressive they definitely demand a look if your looking for light wieght and quality construction. They have a booth at the EXPO this year.

I used a stove for many years in a floorless shelter. It's great not only to be able to dry out your stuff in the late season but a huge morale boost when the sun goes down so early in the evening.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

weaversamuel76 said:


> It's great not only to be able to dry out your stuff in the late season but a huge morale boost when the sun goes down so early in the evening.


 Definitely, being able to dry your gloves, boots, or whatever is huge. Espeically during winter. Things that boost your morale, aren't to be overlooked either. I used to rough it a lot more then I do now. As time goes on, I find i'm allowing myself more comforts simply because it boosts my morale. Some things I just get tired of, like cooking my food in rain or sleet. After doing it enough, I figure I've paid my dues enough.

Edit:

One really nice thing about a hot tent stove, is being able to cook on the thing. I honestly thought about bringing some elk backstraps with me last weekend. Instead I just boiled snow for water and scarfed down mountain house for dinner.


----------



## BPturkeys

Boy, those things are tiny. What, about a 15 min burn? Certainly better than nothing but seems by the time you got your tent warmed up in the morning it would be about as easy to just roll out and build a big old fire outside.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I didn't exactly hold a stopwatch to it, but I think I got about 3 hours or so of burn time. I used half in the evening, and the other half in the morning. I had a few logs left over and left them there.


----------



## Bax*

This thread really has me reconsidering my next hunt...


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Tell you what, this guys video ultimately sold me on the whole idea of a hot tent. I ended up buying the same tent in a different color, and a different stove because the price went down on it.


----------



## gdog

flyfisher20 said:


> Can you fit two people in your tent with the stove? I tend to be the person that over analyzes/reviews things before I spend the money. I've basically convinced myself I'm going to get a stove and new tent, just seeking others experiences to help decide which ones. Once I decide I'll try and clear it with the wife&#128521;


Yes, two with stove. My Cimarron is lighter and smaller to pack, but my buddy has the Seek Outside Redcliff and its a palace for 2 and easily could fit another guy with stove. 4 without stove. The weight difference is only a 1 or 2 lbs more and totally worth it, especially since you can split the weight between multiple people.

I like the Lite Outdoors stove since it is 18" long and you can put longer pieces of wood into it. The Seek Outside stoves are really nice and I like the flat top, compared to the cylinder stoves, but they are a bit shorter (med. is only 10" long) not allowing for as big of pieces of wood (burn time). Personally I wouldn't want the stove listed earlier with the glass door, due to durability & weight (2x's the weight of my Lite Outdoor stove).


----------



## gdog

BPturkeys said:


> Boy, those things are tiny. What, about a 15 min burn? Certainly better than nothing but seems by the time you got your tent warmed up in the morning it would be about as easy to just roll out and build a big old fire outside.


My stove is lit before I even climb out of my sleeping bag. The tent is warmed up in a very short time and then coffee and breakfast is made while I'm sitting comfortably in my long underwear (while its in the teens outside). No way would it be easier to build a campfire and be out in the elements, especially if its raining or snowing.


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> This thread really has me reconsidering my next hunt...


Haha, me too. This is all thanks to a hunting video I watched on YouTube a few weeks ago. Since that time I've been consumed with doing research on shelters and stoves. I wish I knew someone that I've what they were doing with rolled titanium or is enlist their help to try and make my own stove. The talk of the stove bring a morale boost couldn't ring more true.


----------



## BPturkeys

I watched the video and they actually look a lot bigger than the picture WeaverSam posted. That pic makes them look like about 6" tall. Pretty cool stuff. Winter camping looks a lot better than it used to.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I've been out of town tell today.

Yeah I thought about the lite outdoors stove. But I think it was this video that talked me out of it. Assembly looked like it was an extra PITA to me, not to mention it looks like a warped piece of scrap metal if abused. 




I think the seek outside stove is lighter then the 3W stove. I too question the durability, though I did look into what type of glass they are using in it. It's an impact resistant sheet of fireplace glass. I forget the exact manufacturer name, but I did look at some of their test videos and it put some of my fears to rest. I figure so long as I don't go throwing the stove around, it will probably be ok. Admittedly, I like my "outdoor television", so there's that.


----------



## Bax*

Well, I jumped on the Luxe bandwagon and gotta say.... I love this tent!


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> Well, I jumped on the Luxe bandwagon and gotta say.... I love this tent!


Which model did you go with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

Same one as Lone has. 

Minipeak XL with inner tent. I am struggling finding the sweet spot for the stove to maximize burn time, but it’s not bad.


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> Same one as Lone has.
> 
> Minipeak XL with inner tent. I am struggling finding the sweet spot for the stove to maximize burn time, but it's not bad.


I still haven't bit the bullet, but hopefully will soon. Do you think you could have two people in your tent with a stove (obviously no inner tent with two people)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

flyfisher20 said:


> I still haven't bit the bullet, but hopefully will soon. Do you think you could have two people in your tent with a stove (obviously no inner tent with two people)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhhh... I think so but it'd be awkward avoiding the stove and melting your bag but it could be done. I'd say you'd be better off getting a little bigger tent though.


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> Uhhh... I think so but it'd be awkward avoiding the stove and melting your bag but it could be done. I'd say you'd be better off getting a little bigger tent though.


Thank you for the insight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefty8

I have used the Luxe Hiking gear Octopeak tent and seek outside large stove for backcountry hunting and young men’s overnight camp outs for the last three years and love the setup! Luxe has cheaper tipis but seek outside has cheaper and lighter stoves. Anyways hope this helps!!!


----------



## flyfisher20

lefty8 said:


> I have used the Luxe Hiking gear Octopeak tent and seek outside large stove for backcountry hunting and young men's overnight camp outs for the last three years and love the setup! Luxe has cheaper tipis but seek outside has cheaper and lighter stoves. Anyways hope this helps!!!


Thanks for posting this. I wish that I could make the Hexpeak or Minipeak work, but I think the Octopeak use going to be the way to go if I'm wanting two people plus gear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefty8

I have always thought getting three people into the Octopeak was impossible while using the stove. However, this year I did get three, two running vertically from the door and one more angle horizontally on the other side of the stove. I am 5’9”, my Dad is 5’11” and my buddy is 6’2” and we fit plus our gear. It was snug but we didn’t burn any sleeping bags or gear. Still trying to figure out a way though to get the stove to burn longer like a piece of coal or duraflame log or something


----------



## Bax*

Here are some pics of my Minipeak XL with inner tent. 

They claim you can sleep 2-3 people but the stove eliminates the idea of a 3rd person for sure. And a 2nd person wouldn’t work with the inner tent (unless you had your significant other with you). 

I suppose you could run two cots with the stove between you but it may be hard. 

Fly, you’re welcome to come see my tent if you’re in the SLC area.


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> Here are some pics of my Minipeak XL with inner tent.
> 
> They claim you can sleep 2-3 people but the stove eliminates the idea of a 3rd person for sure. And a 2nd person wouldn't work with the inner tent (unless you had your significant other with you).
> 
> I suppose you could run two cots with the stove between you but it may be hard.
> 
> Fly, you're welcome to come see my tent if you're in the SLC area.


I might have to hit you up on that before dropping the money. I like the idea of the Octopeak, but the Minipeak and Hexpeak are a little friendlier on the wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

lefty8 said:


> I have always thought getting three people into the Octopeak was impossible while using the stove. However, this year I did get three, two running vertically from the door and one more angle horizontally on the other side of the stove. I am 5'9", my Dad is 5'11" and my buddy is 6'2" and we fit plus our gear. It was snug but we didn't burn any sleeping bags or gear. Still trying to figure out a way though to get the stove to burn longer like a piece of coal or duraflame log or something


I do find myself curios about the Octopeak, as sort of an emergency tent for my small family. Just myself, the wife and the 7 year old. If you could fit 3 men in this tent and still run a stove, then it would probably work for my purposes.

Although, I have already cut the stovepipe on my stove to fit the MinipeakXL, so id probably need a new stove pipe (assuming one can find a replacement), or buy a new stove for it altogether.


----------



## Bax*

flyfisher20 said:


> I might have to hit you up on that before dropping the money. I like the idea of the Octopeak, but the Minipeak and Hexpeak are a little friendlier on the wallet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see there are some hot tents on Amazon as well. Who knows if they are any good or not but it might be worth a look.


----------



## flyfisher20

Anyone used the OneTigris tents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

flyfisher20 said:


> Anyone used the OneTigris tents?


I looked at them before I bought my Luxe. The 1/2 inner-tent that Luxe offered was the reason I chose to go with Luxe because I wanted to still run the stove when the inner tent was in use. The One Tigris inner tent covers the entire footprint which means you wouldn't be able to use the stove when the inner tent is present.

I also watched the video review below on one of their tents and it sounds like the stove jack does not come with the tent, so you might need to make one.

Here is the review I was referring to:


----------



## flyfisher20

Bax* said:


> I looked at them before I bought my Luxe. The 1/2 inner-tent that Luxe offered was the reason I chose to go with Luxe because I wanted to still run the stove when the inner tent was in use. The One Tigris inner tent covers the entire footprint which means you wouldn't be able to use the stove when the inner tent is present.
> 
> I also watched the video review below on one of their tents and it sounds like the stove jack does not come with the tent, so you might need to make one.
> 
> Here is the review I was referring to:


Thanks. I'm looking at the OneTigris Iron Wall that has a half inner tent, so you can use the stove. You to have to buy the stove Jack separate, which is about $20. From what I've read the inner mesh use to open on the same side as where the stove is making it hard to use, but they've supposedly switched the side the inner mesh opens on.

OneTigris Iron Wall Stove Tent with Inner Mesh, Weighs 4.2Ib, New Model https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VFZTRV4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_mJx2FbG7RD7HD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

